# Spamassassin won't update



## xy16644 (Jun 7, 2014)

For ages I have been running a daily script to update Spamassassin on my server. But since the 17 May 2014 I have started getting the following error:


```
channel: no 'mirrors.updates.spamassassin.org' record found, channel failed
```

When I tried to ping the above address it did *not* resolve. I use my ISPs DNS servers and do not use Google or OpenDNS for name resolution.

Trying to update Spamassassin manually with `/usr/local/bin/sa-update` fails too.

So how do I update Spamassassin now? Has something changed?


----------



## ljboiler (Jun 7, 2014)

```
jimmy@jmobile:~ % host mirrors.updates.spamassasin.org
mirrors.updates.spamassasin.org has address 144.76.7.208
mirrors.updates.spamassasin.org has IPv6 address 2a01:4f8:190:82cd::2
```
Does the name resolve if you use the Google DNS?

```
host mirrors.updates.spamassasin.org 8.8.8.8
```


----------



## xy16644 (Jun 7, 2014)

ljboiler said:
			
		

> ```
> jimmy@jmobile:~ % host mirrors.updates.spamassasin.org
> mirrors.updates.spamassasin.org has address 144.76.7.208
> mirrors.updates.spamassasin.org has IPv6 address 2a01:4f8:190:82cd::2
> ...



Interestingly, I can ping mirrors.updates.spamassasin.org and I get the same reply as you (using my ISP DNS though). I still can't run `sa-update` though. If I run `sa-update -D` I get:


```
Jun  7 22:51:00.953 [48407] dbg: channel: attempting channel updates.spamassassin.org
Jun  7 22:51:00.953 [48407] dbg: channel: using existing directory /var/db/spamassassin/3.004000/updates_spamassassin_org
Jun  7 22:51:00.953 [48407] dbg: channel: channel cf file /var/db/spamassassin/3.004000/updates_spamassassin_org.cf
Jun  7 22:51:00.953 [48407] dbg: channel: channel pre file /var/db/spamassassin/3.004000/updates_spamassassin_org.pre
Jun  7 22:51:00.953 [48407] dbg: channel: metadata version = 1588424, from file /var/db/spamassassin/3.004000/updates_spamassassin_org.cf
Jun  7 22:53:27.637 [48407] dbg: dns: query failed: 0.4.3.updates.spamassassin.org => query timed out
Jun  7 22:55:18.120 [48407] dbg: dns: query failed: mirrors.updates.spamassassin.org => query timed out
channel: no 'mirrors.updates.spamassassin.org' record found, channel failed
Jun  7 22:55:18.121 [48407] dbg: diag: updates complete, exiting with code 4
```

Why is SA having issues with name resolution?

`ping mirrors.updates.spamassasin.org` gives:

PING mirrors.updates.spamassasin.org (144.76.7.208): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 144.76.7.208: icmp_seq=0 ttl=42 time=55.829 ms

`host mirrors.updates.spamassasin.org` gives:

mirrors.updates.spamassasin.org has address 144.76.7.208
mirrors.updates.spamassasin.org has IPv6 address 2a01:4f8:190:82cd::2

What am I missing?


----------

